# Pacers Nicknames



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Let's try to think of and group together nicknames of some Pacers. You can use what our announcers say, others around the league, what you yourself say, or what you've heard before. So far I've come up with:

Jeff Foster- Feisty Foster
Jermaine O'Neal- JO
Ron Artest- Tru Warier
Reggie Miller- Miller Time, Miller Moment, Uncle Reggie
Jamaal Tinsley- The Abuser, Mel Mel, J-Tins, Tins

Scot Pollard- ?
Dale Davis- Double D
Stephen Jackson- Jax, SJax, Jack
Freddie Jones- Indiana Jones
Anthony Johnson- Fatass, AJ, Ashy Larry

David Harrison- Harrislam, Hulk
John Edwards- The Gongressman
Austin Croshere- Exhaustin' Austin, Austin Powers
James Jones- JJ
Eddie Gill- ?

Jonathan Bender- Injured, JB


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

[email protected] anthony johnson - ashy larry (from chapelles show)


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll fill some in

Jeff Foster- Feisty Foster
Jermaine O'Neal- JO
Ron Artest- Tru Warrior
Reggie Miller- Miller Time, Miller Moment, Uncle Reggie
Jamaal Tinsley- The Abuser, Mel Mel, J-Tins, Tins

Scot Pollard- ?
Dale Davis- Double D
Stephen Jackson- Jax, SJax
Freddie Jones- Indiana Jones
Anthony Johnson- Fatass, AJ

David Harrison- Harrislam
John Edwards- The Congressman
Austin Croshere- Exhaustin' Austin
James Jones- JJ
Eddie Gill- 

Jonathan Bender- Injured, JB


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

another one i have heard the commentators call croshere is Austin Powers


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

I've heard a lot of people call Harrison "Hulk".


----------

